# Downsizing



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Planning to downsize to just my small place at the end of the season. This has come gradually over 4 years of incremental reductions. Planning to sell my tillage equipment and round baler and downsize my big tractor. Looking at a JD6310 with 3K+ 2wd for 35$ or something comparable. Want 65-70 for my 2013 6115M fwd with 750, both cabs, no loaders. Actually the 6310 price is with a JD loader but I don't want the loader. Is my expectation reasonable? I just don't want to go lower than 75pto hp and I only do green. I know you take a bath when you downsize but I don't want to be pressure washed for my bath.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems about right for the 6115m in my woods but I'm confused, I'm also high on hydrocodone , but 2013 6115m mfwd with 750.....what's the 750? 
I think you can buy a 6310 2wd with cab for a bit better.....maybe could get a 6330 for that kinda money, 6320, 6420.....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The 3K and the 750 would be hours, dawg.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks tech....I sure couldn't get that in my skull cap for some reason.

I think that's about the number on the 6115m that's purty low hours and a desirable tractor, shouldn't be a hard one to move but where you'll get hosed is if you trade down.....even if you sold the 6115 for 60k outright and bought a second tractor either from a dealer or preferably from an individual I believe you'll still come out on the brighter side. But I would put feelers out now with the dealers in your area, they may be able to put something together that would be amicable and not have to deal with the red tape....just don't wait, go ahead and start the process. The xx10, xx20 ain't moving much on the price while the 6115 is still moving in a negative direction. That 6115m is a power quad right?


----------

